# sick silver dollar?



## slickscustoms (Oct 22, 2010)

i woke up this morning to notice one of my silverdollars acting wierd. it was just kinda floating around kinda just sickly. after looking at him i noticed his face and head was a pale white. anybody experienced this? he's a new addition i got a week ago. i expect him to die and thats fine but i dont want whatever it is to spred to my other fish. thanks!


----------



## slickscustoms (Oct 22, 2010)

well i got home last night and the silverdollar was dead. he took a trip down the white swirly trail!


----------

